# Wifi-Scanner: Welche Protokoll werden üblicherweise genutzt?

## mv

Die modernen Scanner/Drucker unterstützen ja inzwischen alle Wifi.

Kann man das in der Praxis tatsächlich unter Linux z.B. anstelle von sane benutzen?

Konkret habe ich z.B. in der Anleitung von Brother MFC L2700NW nachgelesen, aber da erfährt man nur, wie man das Gerät z.B. mit einem Wifi-Router verbindet.

Zum Senden der Bilder steht dort nur, dass man die gescannte Datei an eine im Netzwerk entdeckte Maschine "senden" kann.

Welche Protokolle werden da benutzt, und was muss ich ggf. unter Linux einrichten? Brauche ich dazu zeroconf? Und kann man dann einen ftp-Server (oder besser noch sftp-Server) geziehlt ansprechen, oder wie läuft das "senden" genau ab? Oder hat das Teil ein Web-Interface, das man vom Rechner aus ansprechen kann? Die Anleitung schweigt sich aus, und ich würde gerne vor dem Kauf entscheiden, ob ich es mit Linux ohne spezielle Treiber nutzen kann... (Dass es von Brother spezielle Treiber für sane gibt, ist mir bewusst, aber ich würde gerne proprietäre Software (die es nur als .rpm und .deb für wer-weiß-ich-welche Bibliotheksversionen gibt) sowie sane vermeiden)

Hat jemand vielleicht dieses Gerät und Erfahrung damit? Oder mit anderen Geräten dieser Preisklasse (Scanner+Laser+Fax <200 Euro)?

----------

## schmidicom

Nach dem was ich so auf der Brother-Webseite gefunden habe lässt sich die Scanfunktion über TWAIN, WIA und ICA (was auch immer ICA ist) verwenden und damit kann SANE wohl wenig anfangen.

http://support.brother.com/g/b/spec.aspx?c=ch&lang=de&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as

Diese ganzen Scanfunktionen sind eben voll und ganz auf Windows ausgerichtet und als Linux-User wird man nicht selten im Stich gelassen. Das beste wäre wenn die Gerätehersteller endlich mal einen kleinen SANE-Server in ihre Firmware einbauen würden, was meiner Meinung nach für die nun wirklich nicht allzu schwierig sein sollte. Aber die laufen mit WSD lieber in die nächste exclusive MS Lösung...

----------

## Christian99

ich kann da hp empfehlen. mit dem offenen hplip treiber kann ich mit cups und sane ohne probleme mit meinem Drucker, der über wlan verbunden ist, mit cups und sane drucken und scannen.

----------

## py-ro

Um die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten, das finden etc. wird wohl über zeroconf/avahi laufen.

----------

## schmidicom

Eine Lösung gäbe es noch falls das direkte ansteuern über LAN/WLAN nicht möglich sein sollte.

Du könntest ein MinnowBoard mit Debian am Drucker anschließen, dort SANE mit dem offiziellen Backend von der Brother-Webseite installieren und das ganze dann mit dem SANE-Daemon im lokalen Netzwerk freigeben.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Apr 28, 2016 8:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Monaten versucht, den Ricoh-Kopierer als Scanner irgendwie anzusprechen. War das Problem, was schmidicom schon geschildert hat. Sind alles Windows-Protokolle. Sane spielt da keine Rolle. 

Meinen Canon-Scanner hab ich übrigens direkt per USB an der NAS angeschlossen. Da läuft ein Arch drauf mit Sane-Server. Somit kann ich auch von jedem Rechner aus dem Netzwerk aus scannen. Ist wohl die einzige Lösung, mit der man auf der sicheren Seite ist.

----------

## l3u

Brother bietet doch immer brav offiziell Linux-Treiber an? Zumindest funktioniert Scannen mit meinem Brother MFC-Sowieso (einer daheim, ein anderer in der Arbeit) übers Netzwerk einwandfrei mit dem Brother-Treiber und SANE. Und ob das jetzt über LAN oder WLAN läuft, sollte ja egal sein, oder?

----------

## bbgermany

 *mv wrote:*   

> Hat jemand vielleicht dieses Gerät und Erfahrung damit? Oder mit anderen Geräten dieser Preisklasse (Scanner+Laser+Fax <200 Euro)?

 

Vielleicht wäre der HP LaserJet Pro M127fw was für dich. Aktuell im HP Onlinestore für 199€ mit WiFi etc. Und die HPLIP unterstützt das Gerät auch noch:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_pro_mfp_m127fw.html

http://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=CZ183A&opt=B19&sel=PRN

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Brother bietet doch immer brav offiziell Linux-Treiber an?

 

Nur proprietäre - fertige rpm- oder deb-Pakete, die also vermutlich spezielle installierte Bibliotheksversionen voraussetzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Zumindest funktioniert Scannen mit meinem Brother MFC-Sowieso [...] Netzwerk einwandfrei mit dem Brother-Treiber und SANE.

 

SANE will ich eben vermeiden. Da müsste man ja "manuell" Seite für Seite abspeichern, komprimieren, zusammenfassen usw. Außerdem wird der Scanner in einem anderen Raum stehen, so dass ständiges Hin- und Herlaufen nicht sinnvoll ist.

Die Scanner haben doch die Option, selbst PDFs zu erzeugen; diese haben vermutlich sogar bessere Qualität als mit SANE, da die Firmware bei deren Erzeugung die "Macken" des Scanners ausbügeln kann. Ich müsste also "nur" an die erzeugten PDFs herankommen. Die Frage ist nur: wie?

Bislang habe ich das zeroconf/avahi-Geraffel aus Sicherheitsgründen in meinem Netzwerk vermieden. Aber selbst damit wäre es ja noch nicht getan, weil ja auch irgendwie die Files übertragen und aufgerufen werden müssen. Oder ist das im avahi-Protokoll bereits enthalten?

----------

## mv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Und die HPLIP unterstützt das Gerät auch noch

 

Wie im vorigen Posting gesagt: Eigentlich will ich nur an die Files herankommen, die das Gerät ja sowieso selbst beim Scannen intern erzeugt. hplip hat halt wilde Abhängigkeiten und erscheint mir dazu irgendwie overkill.

Können die Scanner nicht einfach z.B. auf einen USB-Stick schreiben (und zum Drucken von einem solchen lesen)?

Die Hardware dazu ist doch da (USB-Port), aber Sticks werden anscheinend nur von sehr teuren Geräten unterstützt. Oder ist das einfach nur nicht dokumentiert?

----------

## l3u

Mein Brother MFC 7440-N kann gescannte Dokumente direkt auf einem FTP-Server ablegen. Vielleicht gibt es bei dir so eine Option auch?

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Mein Brother MFC 7440-N kann gescannte Dokumente direkt auf einem FTP-Server ablegen.

 

Und für den Server gibst Du die IP ein? Oder musst Du Dich da auf zeroconf verlassen?

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht gibt es bei dir so eine Option auch?

 

Genau das wüßte ich gerne vor dem Kauf: Aus den verschiedenen Anleitungen aus dem Netz wurde mir das einfach nicht klar. Es wurde mir ja nicht einmal klar, ob man ev. sogar USB-Sticks besschreiben kann. Es steht dort immer nur so schwammig: Ob und wie das genau geht, hängt vom Gerät ab. Deshalb fürchte ich, dass es bei den preisgünstigen Geräten diese Optionen einfach nicht gib  :Sad: 

----------

